# eyewear protection for people with eyeglasses



## tradersteve (Aug 12, 2009)

im looking for some shooting goggles that will fit over my regular eyeglasses... can anyone recommend any?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14172


----------



## tradersteve (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks a lot Bruce!


----------

